# How well does t3 work?



## Nickatnite87 (Dec 20, 2003)

I have about 30 lbs of fat to lose before I star to build serious muscle.  I have been taking cytomel for a week, tapering up to 75 mcg  while taking EAS Stack for appetite supplession.  I plan to use the cytomel  for 5 weeks and then take clen for 2 weeks.  I have only experienced a few palpitations after serious cardio, but how fast will I lose weight?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 20, 2003)

As efficiently as you can diet. I can lose 1/4" off my waist for the first few days on T3 @ 60mcg daily, coupled with a keto style diet.

Clen is more dangerous IMO, be carefull with it. Alot of people swear off of it after using it only once.

I'm half guessing you are 16 years old, and this is not a supplement, its a thyroid drug/medication.


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 20, 2003)

clen after t3 will only further supress your natural t3 levels


----------



## Nickatnite87 (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks for the advice.  So I should stay off carbs when on t3?  Why do they tell you to stack t3 and clen then?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 20, 2003)

The "all knowing committee of 'they' " are not always all knowing.  I used to use a product called Heat Miser that had t-3/clen/Yohimbine HCL.  I had great results with the stuff but I would not do it without other supplementation.  Clen makes my heart race just a little too much.  You would probably be better off doing lower dosages of t-3 for a longer duration.  I could run it at 50mgc/day for several weeks without any ill effects.  Keep the protein up too.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 20, 2003)

damn, I'm surprised to see so many teenagers on these forums taking so many supplements... I didn't start needing to think about nutrition and exercise until the last couple of years... (23-25) 

Am I wrong or do we assume the majority of teens with weight type issues are in that position due primarily to diet?  If so, why don't they just play sports and eat better?  I played tennis and Track in high school... sprinter and tennis player gave me all the exercise I needed, never lifted a weight my whole high school career but I have a pretty decent physique... thin, but balanced and lean...


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 20, 2003)

They have Play Station now.  You can kiss physical activity goodbye. lol


----------



## Monolith (Dec 20, 2003)

Ok... can someone tell me why a 16 year old is fvcking with his thyroid, and why no one has told him not to?


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 20, 2003)

never saw his age, yes t3 and clen are good together, I thought you meant one after the other. But, with this many questions, you really shoudl have done more research before jumping in to t3, it is quite a potent compound.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 20, 2003)

T3 isn't a heavy hitter like clen IMO, clen is the one that causes problems for most people. However, T3 is catabolic, and will dump all kinds of body mass, and can kill you if you overdose just as any other thyroid jogger can.

I always have to watch my carbs if I am dieting down, diet is #1 - if you thought you were going to eat pizza on T3 and lose fat only you were wrong, that is the land of DNP which is far more deadly.


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 20, 2003)

Hopefully, if your intelligent enough to get DNP, you should be intelligent enough to been able to do extensive research. This holds true 90% of the time, but unfortunately it isnt always what tends to happen. I had a friend nearly die because he took 800mg of crystal DNP, and when he was at the hospital with a 104 degree tempature he held back for 3 hours what he took to cause this.


----------



## x_muscle (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> As efficiently as you can diet. I can lose 1/4" off my waist for the first few days on T3 @ 60mcg daily, coupled with a keto style diet.
> 
> Clen is more dangerous IMO, be carefull with it. Alot of people swear off of it after using it only once.
> ...





your first one that i hear saying clen has more sides than T3. t3 is a hormone it can ulter the body homostasies condition, but clen side are relatily similar to any eca. but any onr agree with him that clen has more sides than t3?


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 20, 2003)

both have a some nasty sides, but clen could give you a heart attack if the wrong dosage is taken. I would think you would have to take quite a bit of T3 too get close to death


----------



## Mudge (Dec 20, 2003)

I agree, T3 doesn't scare me, but clen does more so. As for DNP, I believe there is safe useage, but really that stuff does not belong inside the human body - AND all too often people make the mistake of "its not working, I'm going to upd the dose" a few days in, and thats when the blood levels start coming up and wham, they could cook themselves.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prolangtum *_
> I had a friend nearly die because he took 800mg of crystal DNP, and when he was at the hospital with a 104 degree tempature he held back for 3 hours what he took to cause this.



Ditto.  I had a friend go to jail for making and distributing DNP that caused someones death.  Stuff is dangerous.


----------



## x_muscle (Dec 21, 2003)

DNP is way more dangerous than clen


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 21, 2003)

Or at least a lot less forgiving.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 22, 2003)

If ur gonna do anything Ive had great results with ephedre...i ususally take it with caffiene pre workout for a extra jolt...but it is hella good at burning fat ...ephedre with a clean 6-8 meals a day at your proper macros will make your metabolisim sky rocket...ive never touched t3 or clen so I cant comment on it compared to them, but I cant sure as sh*t tell you ephedre works well


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 22, 2003)

In addition to what others have said, T3 is extremely catabolic and should only be used with AAS or a potent prosteroid.  Combined, they can be quite powerful in dropping fat and adding muscle, as protein synthesis would be way up.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 22, 2003)

ditto.  I never took t-3 w/o supplementation.


----------



## andyo (Dec 23, 2003)

Monolith I totally agree.  At this kid's age they are totally capable of getting off of their asses and getting started WITHOUT supps.


----------



## ice (Dec 23, 2003)

Is DNP dinitrophenol... the same stuff that inhibits mitochondrial ATP production?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2003)

DNP was an ignitor for TnT, it is explosive so it is shipped in 10% water almost exclusively. Sales are tracked by the feds to my understanding, although I assume chemistry lab folks who are working on the side are creating it from scratch.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 23, 2003)

T3 does carry a host of potential side effects. 

The potential short term---and perhaps very uncomfortable, if not dangerous---increase in blood pressure is very real, and much worse when it's combined with certain substances. T3 makes me feel like absolute shit, and I will no longer touch it. But that's me.

Also, there's a reason why thyroid hormones aren't prescribed for weight loss in general: Blood pressure, again.

In certain cases, the side effects are ridiculously overstated; for example, "you'll blow out your thyroid if you use it for too long." Bullshit. But it's certainly not a drug to take lightly.

Some of you may enjoy this article, or find it useful:

http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php?issueID=10&pageID=100


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 23, 2003)

Bump on the article, Nandi really has helped dispell a lot of common "net" myths, permanent thyroid shutdown from T3 being on of them.


----------



## x_muscle (Dec 25, 2003)

is t3/clen combo better fat burnner than USNIC acid if used for short period like 2 weeks or so?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 25, 2003)

No, but usnic acid is more dangerous I'd say. It belongs in the realm of things like DNP that never belonged inside the human body.

Before DNP use became more widespread I saw someone drop 6% bodyfat in a week on usnic acid.


----------



## x_muscle (Dec 25, 2003)

i dont think that usnic acid more dangerous than clen/t3, however many people claim that clen/t3 is more effective fat burnner. im looking to use a good burner with an androgen for 2 weeks so im trying to deside between the 2


----------



## Tkarrde (Dec 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> In addition to what others have said, T3 is extremely catabolic and should only be used with AAS or a potent prosteroid.  Combined, they can be quite powerful in dropping fat and adding muscle, as protein synthesis would be way up.



This is true.

In general, TP and I agree that T3's greatest attribute is its ability to prevent fat gain during periods of calorie surplus (cheating and such), while it's capacity to remove fat on a diet is secondary in effect. *However, calorie deficit + androgens + T3 = fast fat loss


----------

